
Ask HN: Want to go to Tunisia for 2 months, advice? - supbitcoin
Hello everyone,<p>I&#x27;m in Canada, Québec city, I&#x27;m a guy, 27 y, and I&#x27;m thinking about going to Tunis at Institut Bourguiba des langues vivantes to learn some arabic for 2 months.<p>Anyone has some expirience there ? How is it ? Is it easy to socialise ?<p>So I wanted to know, does anyone have some experience in learning in Tunis, how is it ? Does anyone know if that university is good ?<p>Secondly, how much does an apartement costs ? Not a big one, a small one in a good area ?
I can&#x27;t find that information online.<p>And how&#x27;s life there when you travel alone like me ? Is it easy to integrate and have a social life ?<p>Thanks :)
======
hakimelek
Hey, Tunisian living in US here. From my experience meeting people around here
who have been in Tunisia for learning Arabic or any other business, I have
been always receiving good feedback. Tunisians are easy going and I don't
think that you will have any problems to socialize especially if you are from
a country like Canada. People will be interested to learn more about you and
you will be surprised about their hospitality. Renting an apartment and cost
of living in general will seem very cheap for you. I am pretty sure you can
find a good place around La Marsa or Sidi Bousaid for no more than $300 a
month. Maybe try
[https://www.tayara.tn/fr/tunisie/toutes_les_categories/%C3%A...](https://www.tayara.tn/fr/tunisie/toutes_les_categories/%C3%A0_vendre/loyer-
marsa) for some options (the website is in french).

------
O_H_E
I just think this is the wrong place to ask this :)

You can try this out: travel.stackexchange.com

